# Nouvelle Apple TV



## djackhouse (12 Mars 2013)

Bonsoir,Pouvez-vous me dire si une nouvelle Apple TV est prévue ?


Merci


----------



## pepeye66 (12 Mars 2013)

djackhouse a dit:


> Bonsoir,Pouvez-vous me dire si une nouvelle Apple TV est prévue ?
> 
> 
> Merci



J'ai perdu l'adresse de Mme Irma...Désolé  !


----------



## thefutureismylife (13 Mars 2013)

J'allais justement lancer un topic sur la "machine à rumeur" à propos de l'Apple TV 4.
Avec comme question que faut-il en attendre ?

Du coup je te réponds. Des rumeurs "sur des sites de rumeur" (je te laisse deviner ce que ça donne) faisaient état d'une keynote Apple fin Mars / début Avril. Avec au menu un SDK Apple TV afin de préparer l'arriver de la télévision "made by Apple". 

(Source) depuis démenti ...

Bref si un tel event venait à arriver on peut s'attendre à ce qu'une Apple TV 4 suivent dans la foulée. 

Au final la question est : qu'attendre en nouveautés qui permettrait la commercialisation d'une Apple TV 4 ? 
- *Un SDK compatible* uniquement avec le dernier modèle (sinon pas de raison de sortir un nouveau modèle), accompagné d'un peu plus d'espace de stockage supplémentaire peut être pour les futurs applications aussi.
- *Du Wi-Fi 802.11ac* le sans fil et le streaming étant les arguments principaux de l'appareil, il serait normal que l'Apple TV en hérite en premier. Cela s'accompagnera forcément des Airports de la marque (Airport Extreme, Time Capsule, Airport Express), cela signifiera aussi alors que les prochains iDevices en bénéficieraient aussi mais aucune rumeur semble parler en ce sens ... 
- *iTunes LP & iTunes Extra* cela peut paraitre bizarre mais ce type de média vendu sur l'iTunes Store ne sont pas compatible avec nos Apple TV dernière génération. Sur "l'Apple Support" seule la première génération est mis en avant pour ce type de médias.
Du streaming des menus et bonus des films en iTunes Extra serait la bienvenue : enfin une vraie alternative aux Blurays et DVDs !


Voilà pour moi ce sont les seuls arguments qui motiveraient une nouvelle version de l'Apple TV. Mais je pense que le Wi-Fi 802.11ac qui serait la principale nouveauté n'est pas pour tout de suite. Car la gamme "Airport" devrait apporté aussi son lot de nouveauté pour motiver l'achat. Pour moi l'argument d'une mise à jour de l'Airport Express en Wi-Fi 802.11ac serait l'arrivée des musiques iTunes en 24Bits/s. Format qu'Airplay ne supporte pas (faute au matériel je suppose). Mais là je m'éloigne du sujet. Un autre topic mériterait d'aborder le sujet.


----------

